# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  شعر رائع وصحي خلال 30 ثانية فقط‎

## ابو عوده

ترغب جميع النساء في أن يتمتعن بشعر جميل المظهر وصحي، ولكن تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن أحياناً. إذ تعمل مجموعة من العوامل المرتبطة بالنمط المعيشي، مثل المواد الكيماوية التي تستخدم في صبغ الشعر، تسريح الشعر المتكرر وتجفيف الشعر بواسطة المجفف الكهربائي، أو العوامل البيئية مثل الغبار، التلوث ومياه الاستحمام، على سلب الشعر صحته. 



وهذه مشكلة كبيرة. فالنساء يجدن متعة كبيرة فيما يفعلنه بشعرهن، ويعبرن عن ذاتهن في كل تجربة يجرينها على شعرهن، في حين أنهن يجدن أنفسهن مكتوفات الأيدي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالعوامل البيئية. 
والحل الوحيد في حالة كهذه، أن يوفرن عناية استثنائية لصحة شعرهن، كأن يستعملن زيوت الشعر التي طالما اعتبرت مصدر تغذية للشعر. وهذا لا يعني أن جميع زيوت الشعر مفيدة، فكثير منها له مشاكله الخاصة. وحتى تكون الزيوت فعالة:- 


لابد أن تُترك على الشعر فترة طويلة، من 2-3 ساعات كحد أدنى 

معظم زيوت الشعر لزجة ودبقه ورائحتها غير مقبولة 
معظم زيوت الشعر يصعب إزالتها بالماء عند غسل الشعر 


لذا، فاستخدام زيوت الشعر يستهلك وقتاً طويلاً، كما أنها عملية مملة ومزعجة. وهذا ما يجعل بعض النساء يفضلن عدم استخدام زيوت الشعر. أما القسم الآخر من النساء اللواتي يستخدمن هذه الزيوت، فيكرهنه. وعليه، فقد قامت ماريكو اندستريز، إحدى الشركات الرائدة في مجال صناعة مستحضرات العناية بالشعر على مستوى العالم بطرح مجموعة من منتجات زيوت الشعر سريعة الفعالية. 

باراشوت الذهبي، زيت جوز الهند للشعر وزيت باراشوت للعناية المكثفة بالشعر (للشعر المصبوغ) وهذه الزيوت يمكنها أن تصنع المعجزات في 30 ثانية فقط، كما أنها بلا رائحة وليست لزجة. 

وقال السيد سودهير ريغاره، رئيس المجموعة التجارية لمنطقة الخليج: "أن هذه التركيبة سريعة الفعالية هي ابتكار تم طرحه في الأسواق بعد القيام بسلسلة من الاختبارات على المنتجات وعلى المستخدمين. ونحن واثقون من أن العناية بالشعر، مع ابتكارنا هذا، سوف تكون أكثر سهولة بالنسبة للنساء العربيات." جدير بالذكر أن زيت جوز الهند مصدر غذائي مفيد جداً للشعر، حيث أنه يتغلغل داخل خصال الشعر ويمدها بالتغذية اللازمة. وهذا ما حرصنا على أن نوفر في مستحضراتنا. لذا، كل ما تحتاجين إليه هو 30 ثانية، لدى استخدام هذه الزيوت غير الدهنية قبل الشامبو، ليصبح شعرك أكثر صحة وجمالاً. وهذا بفضل زيت جوزالهند الذي يتغلغل في الشعر ليغذيه بصورة أفضل، ويزول بسهولة عند غسله بالماء. 

تتميز مجموعة باراشوت لزيوت الشعر بأنها أسرع في الاستخدام وتزول بسهولة عند غسلها بالماء. لذا، تذكري أن تستخدمي باراشوت الذهبي. زيت جوز الهند للشعر قبل كل مرة تغسلين فيها شعرك بالشامبو، واحصلي على شعر رائع صحي.

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا ما بقتنع بمنتجات باراشوت
شكرا

----------


## باريسيا

يسلمو اديك 

اكتير ناس مقتنعين بالمنتج ومرات بيدخلوها من ضمن بنامج او خلطة زيوت لمعالجة مشاكل الشعر 

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## drlovely

هذة وصفة سريعة وحلوة جدا شكرا
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ميرنا

جميل :Icon31:  جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا :Icon31: db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

اشكركم ع المرور الحلو :Icon31:

----------


## ديما

شكرا على الوصفة بس انا شعري طويل كتير
و ناعم كتير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(15): يسلمووووو

----------


## tito

ما في بعد الطبيعي :SnipeR (43): _
_

----------


## feryal

شكرا  :SnipeR (49):

----------

